# Bag of skittles



## kasper (Oct 10, 2019)

The next (2) projects I am working on is a violet 1967 slik chik and a sky blue 1968 slik chik. Both are 100% down to the white wall tires. The 67 is a 2 speed kickback rear wheel and the 68 is a single speed red band s2. Both frames cleaned up very nicely so far and so did the fenders I will post more pics after I get further along but it worked out great I have 2 girls who will eventually ride these.


----------



## Sidschopshop (Oct 10, 2019)

Very cool!  Nice to see vintage bikes going to be used.  Too many stay in the basement and never ridden again.  I built a short frame 65 Slik Chik for my daughter to ride.


----------



## kasper (Oct 10, 2019)

Sidschopshop said:


> Very cool!  Nice to see vintage bikes going to be used.  Too many stay in the basement and never ridden again.  I built a short frame 65 Slik Chik for my daughter to ride.



Thanks that's why I put rider tires on most of my bikes I may not ride them everyday cuz let's face it not the most comfortable for a 34 yr old guy to ride but I do cruise them once in a while.


----------



## kasper (Oct 24, 2019)

So I just about finished up the blue girl today. She just needs a new set of grips. The old ones looked aqua green from all the years of wear sun and tear. She came out real nice though.  Both whitewalls are dated and the front inner tube was original as was the crank, goose,bars and front axle. Rear tire had some staining that wouldent come out and the seat has a yellow hue to it from over the years but all original parts here.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 5, 2020)

Woooo!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 5, 2020)

a bicycle named "Slick Chick" would cause feminazi heads to explode today


----------

